# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > FlashForge Forum >  Heated Build Plate Installation - Help Needed

## JMcAz7

I recently bought the Monoprice knockoff of the Flash Forge Creator, and it did not come with a heated build plate. I bought a heater for it off Ebay, but documentation is sketchy at best and I'd like to avoid blowing up the Mightyboard if possible. So far my searches aren't turning up much useful information. I found this article too (http://forums.mbot3d.com/t/adding-a-...ld-plate/185/2), but it's still leaving me with questions

Here's the heater I bought. I got the 24VDC version: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161921545041...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


Can someone please answer these questions? I'd really appreciate it.
1.) I've looked at the original Replicator wiring diagrams, and they use a 6 pin harness on the heater side and a 4+2 harness on the board side. How do I account for this with the 5 pins I have to work with (picture is below)?
2.) I've already picked up a 360W 24VDC power supply to replace the original one. Do I need to run the heater through an SSR, or can I run the power straight from the board with the larger power supply without frying the board?

s-l500.jpg

----------

